# Hashimoto's kickboxing food



## stingyjab (May 28, 2011)

All,

I'm a kickboxing coach, had a fighter with hashi....

Below are samples of what we did. **Note we also broke the meals into several small meals per day so it's like your eating all day although you are on a diet.

HONU Diet: Goals
Increase energy by adding b12 rich foods/pectin levels. Eliminate white flour, sugar, complex starches and complex carbohydrates. Avoid hi level gi foods, and goiter group foods. Avoidance of all process foods in general, artificial sweeteners/sugar simulators. Soy sauce is in the goiter group, so avoid. Avoid starchy vegetables - corn, potatoes
Chix breast is ok, but it's not a high level b12 protein.
Methodology: Minimum 3 week trial period, as close to 10+ hours of sleep per night as possible. Emphasize eating largest meal at lunch, and if so desired breakfast, use white board to keep track of largest meal. 
Notes:
Mackerel has the highest level of b12 for fish. Assume a various vegetable diet, variety is healthy, attempt to eat cheese (not the combo) preferably swiss (highest in b12), look for a swiss cheese that has been aged properly, sold in blocks not pre processed slices. Add flax and foods with selenium -salmon, tuna, halibut as able. Walnuts are good source of antioxidants.

B12 energy foods
apricots, bananas, cantaloupe, and kiwi ** confirm gi count
flax
almonds, walnuts, pecans, and cashews,
eggs
clams oysters mussles
liver
caviar/fish eggs - I know you like these! 
octopus
mackerel!!! Herrring salmon, tuna cod sardines trout, bluefish
crab 
lobster
beef
lamb
B12 energy foods con't
cheese 
swiss, gjetost, mozzerella, parmesan, tilsit, feta
tomatoes

Veggies - suggestions cross reference for goitergroup/low gi.
**Spinach** - B12 rich!
celery
carrots
onion
green, red bell peppers
shrooms
zuchini, cucumber, asparagus

FOODS TO AVOID
cassava
Soybeans (and soybean products such as tofu, soybean oil, soy flour, soy lecithin)
Pine nuts
Peanuts
Millet
Strawberries
Pears
Peaches
Spinach
Bamboo shoots
Sweet Potatoes

Foods to avoid con't
Vegetables in the genus Brassica [5]
Bok choy
Broccoli
Broccolini (Asparations)
Brussels sprouts
Cabbage
Canola
Cauliflower
Chinese cabbage
Choy sum
Collard greens
Horseradish
Kai-lan (Chinese broccoli)
Kale
Kohlrabi
Mizuna
Mustard greens
Radishes
Rapeseed (yu choy)
Rapini
Rutabagas
Tatsoi
Turnips
Starch - processed white grain - avoid complex carbs refined sugar/flour
no rice/bread, cakes cookies, brownies, pastries, pasta.

Meal plan samples
Breakfast - 
1. Fage yogurt, bananas, almonds, raisins (reference gi) kiwi.
2. The smoothie - Use blender - pineapple, yogurt, ice, banana, eggs omlette with peppers and onion.
3. NY steak and eggs. 
4. 
Lunch
1. grilled/broiled mackerel with lemon, zuchini and roasted pepper medley, cashews, salad with beef cutlets, cucumber, carrots, raisins, swiss cheese.
2. Steak salad with various greens and swiss cheese.

Dinner
Grilled/broiled NY strip steak, Mushrooms, salad with cucumbers, carrots, swiss cheese, almonds and rasins. Cherries, pears, kiwi. Dessert - cashews.
Grilled salmon with steamed spinach and tomatoes. Salad with your choice of greens. Pineapple, cherries, peaches.

Steamed/broiled clams, salad with pears walnuts and rasins, and chix breast.
Grapefruit, OJ extra pulp,

Honu Checklist: Date:

Check success: 
Daily Totals: Fruit 1-4 servings:	
non starchyVegetables: 6 servings: 
total B12 for day :
h20 consumption in ounces: 
Sleep total:

Energy 1-10
6am - 12pm :
12pm - 6pm :
6pm - sleep :

Breakfast:

Protein: Serving Size:
B12?: Yes/NO....source: _____________________ amount: ________
Fat:
Fiber:
Non starchy carbs/Vegetables:
Fruit:

Lunch:

Protein: Serving Size:

B12: Yes/NO....souce:__________________ amount: _______
Fat:
Fiber:
Non starchy carbs/Vegetables:
Fruit:
Snacks/cheese:

Dinner:
Protein: Serving Size:

B12: Yes/NO....souce:__________________ amount: ________
Fat:
Fiber:
Non starchy carbs/Vegetables:
Fruit:
Snacks/cheese:


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

What the heck?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> What the heck?


It is long and convoluted to be sure! But maybe helpful to someone.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stingyjab said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> I'm a kickboxing coach who first came across Hashimoto's when a female fighter I'd been working with told me she had the disease. At first I thought that the pre-fight training would simply dissipate the calories. This was hardly the case and below is what we discovered.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board! Is your student on thyroxine replacement? I would say you have gone the extra mile on her behalf. Job well done!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Wow, many thanks for sharing your info and plans, and for helping her! Your post reminds me of the fact that there is so much to balance out. Foods that are great for most folks are not so good for people with Hashimoto's.

Judging from your list and what I've read and experienced, it's all about protein and (certain) veggies. Fall off of that wagon and things start to get tough. It's very hard to avoid the sweets, carbs, and things like coffee!

The fish is great, but one thing I noticed is what seems like a lot of red meat consumption. Curious how that worked out in terms of overall health with things like cholesterol?


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Fantastic!!! I believe diet is sooo important for Hashis ppl. Thank you for posting your kickbox diet.

I have just started detox, no sugar, caffeine, flour basically ANYTHING processed. I dont have any fruit. NO dairy but I can have pot set yoghurt.

I have done this for a week now and feel wonderful.

I was taking oroxine, felt better initially then crash.

So went back to my integrated doctor who immediately told me to detox and put me on magnesium, vit b, adrenal support, multiflora for the gut and ascorbic acid. OMGOODNESS, I feel fantastic. First few days UGH, then a healing crisis (rushing to the loo) then wonderful. I woke up with a clear head!!! awesome.

I am awaiting blood results to decide on how much dessicated thyroid and cortisol to take. (if any) Also I will start the Paleo Diet when I finish detox. Lots of meat, many studies show that it will IMPROVE your cholesterol.

cheers
C


----------



## mreyes824 (Sep 9, 2011)

Andros said:


> Welcome to the board! Is your student on thyroxine replacement? I would say you have gone the extra mile on her behalf. Job well done!


Hello- Thank you for your reply. I am the kickboxing student being referred to . I've never joined a forum let alone one about my thyroid condition so bear with me. Yes I have been on Synthroid for about 4 years and my dosage has changed several times. Currently I am on 88mcg.

You are absolutely right about going the extra mile, Juan has helped me tremendously. Yes, I was the guinea pig but he never made me feel alone. I must credit him for ALL of this information. I have to be honest, this diet is alot of work and few people will actually try it but nonetheless it was definitely worth sharing. I would say overall I went from a 5 out of 10 to a 9 in overall well-being after several weeks of clean eating (and taking medication of course). I have to admit though this is temporary, at least it was for me.

The Bad News- I am currently not on the diet and feel crappy. I can tell you I dont binge on junk food and am certain I am under eating on calories but feel awful. My symptoms have come back twice as bad as when I first started on the diet. It seems a simple solution is to continue on the diet, but I'm afraid that my condition may have gotten worse.

Background Information- My general care physician has told me time and time again that because my lab results kept coming back normal this must all be in my head. She has even suggested I see a psychologist. I am ashamed to say that for a long time I believed her. After some persuasion she referred me to an endocrinologist who didnt run any test and hardly looked at me. I felt defeated and decided to suck it up and keep going. Months later we started the different diet testing.

The Good News (hopefully)- I have decided to find my own endocrinologist, and thanks to Juan and his encouragement (which half the time he doesnt even know he's encouraging) I have so much more knowledge of my condition and I will not be taking no for an answer. I have an appt on Thursday and fingers crossed will provide much needed help. Any useful information I will definitely be sharing!

Thanks again for your response and anything you can share is greatly appreciated.

P.S.- I strongly believe that you never go through anything you cannot handle, I think this is just a small speed bump on a road to a beautiful life!


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry your symptoms have come back.

I believe diet is huge!! but not the cure totally. 

I DO feel sooo much better on my diet, BUT I also need supplements AND most likely thyroid replacement be it synthetic or natural dessicated thyroid. Sometimes we need other medication depending on our unique problem with Auto immunes. Some people cannot tolerate dairy for instance others are perfectly fine, some people are fine on T4 some are not. Some ppl have further problems like Rt3 or adrenal fatigue. Unfortunately the list goes on for Hashis people and we have to take control and find out the right coctail for us  AND A GOOD DOCTOR !! if you can find one.

Good luck
Corinne


----------



## mreyes824 (Sep 9, 2011)

highlandvalley said:


> Sorry your symptoms have come back.
> 
> I believe diet is huge!! but not the cure totally.
> 
> ...


Oh definitely! I have read about detox and gluten free diets which is what I plan to do next. But you're right I need to talk to a doctor who can tell me what is lacking and possibly supplement what I'm taking now. Do you mind sharing an example of your diet plan?

Thanks for your good wishes,
Maria


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Thanks again for both of you taking the time to come here and share with us! :anim_32:

Sorry to hear about the doctor situation. That sounds very typical for folks with Hashi's (and other thyroid issues). I literally went through 4 doctors looking at my case before one of them realized it might be Hashimoto's. Then it took another two doctors to get a handle on everything.

Hang in there and good luck with the new endocrinologist! The trick is being able to advocate for yourself and speak the medical "language". There are so many great folks here on the forum; welcome and we're glad to have you here!

In the meantime, do you have some recent labs (and ranges) or thyroid test results you can provide? There are a lot of people here who are very familiar with interpreting data. You mentioned you've been on Synthroid for 4 years and changed dosages. It could be that you don't tolerate Synthroid very well, or perhaps something has changed slightly with your condition.

:hugs:


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello,

It is very basic. I recommend you go through a doctor who is into detox diets because then he can supplement you correctly.

But if you want a head start. 

It is basically NO PROCESSED foods whatsoever. No dairy. No grains. NO salt, No fruit, No coffee, tea, alcohol. No life hahaha.
An example below.
I eat pot natural yoghurt for breakfast with some pecan nuts or almonds.
Green tea
snacks are raw vegies eg carrots etc. or nuts.
Lunch is salmon tinned or smoked or fish steamed with vegies/salad
Dinner is chicken with veg or salad or Turkey roast or soup

Sometimes when Im hungry I eat the yoghurt stops the hunger pangs.

I wasnt hungry on this but I did have supplements. I did feel irritable and felt deprived, BUT! I feel brilliant. Clear head. Energy. Two weeks I will be doing this diet. Im on my second week.

cheers


----------

